# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Lighting in a small Bathroom

## mp231

Hi
I have a very small bathroom with a flat roof. The measurements are 2.1m x 1.9m and the ceiling height slopes from 2m to 2.2m. 
With a fixed shower head above the bath most of the room is in Zone 1. 
With the restrictions on luminaries are downlights my only solution and can they be fitted where the space between the ceiling and tin roof is only 150mm ? 
I have been looking for wall mounted fittings but there doesn't seem to be any with IPx5 or double insulation. 
Thanks

----------


## mp231

Just seen another post which states that downlights must be above 2.4 metres anyway so they're out.  
Anybody know of wall fittings I could use ?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

There's plenty of outdoor rated luminaries for uplighting on walls and the like...many with LED sources.  You can also get similarly rated railway style post lamps which can be fitted to the wall to provide space lighting (we did this). 
We also found a skylight rather handy in a similar situation too.

----------


## mp231

Thanks for the advice. On looking closer at the regs IP44 is ok so theres a lot more choice.

----------

